# salad and fish question



## Aaol1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a pearl gourami, 4 cherry barbs, 4 sterbai cory's and 1 ghost shrimp...will any of them enjoy salad? I tried feeding a piece to my pearl, and he rejected it right away...now the lights are closed for the night so I put a small piece down in the bottom held by a rock, to see if the cory's will like it

anyone got a clue?

the lettuce is normal roman lettuce lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

About the only thing that will eat it thats in your tank will be the shrimp. The barbs might later on once they get used to it. Cories are meat eaters so I doubt they will.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. I was going to say the shrimp would but that's about it.


----------



## Aaol1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, i thought that the pearl would have liked it a bit, guess not lol


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

My fish will grab a piece of Romain, but generally spit it out unless it's very small. Your Gourami and Cories probably won't be very interested in greens, but the barbs may be. Peas, potatoes, and zucchini are very easy for them to eat and digest, but these dissentigrate in the water quickly, so don't put in a lot. Carrots are also good, and have beta carotein (aids in color.) Some fish like spinach, but it's kinda similar to lettuce in appearance so yours might not go for it. If you do try peas, carrots, or potatoes, remember to cook them (and deshell the peas) so the fish are able to digest them.


----------



## mmccannon (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Well gouramis are not fond of salad. Usually algae eaters, like Ancistrus, all livebearers are mostly vegetarians.

Anyway, there is no harm to try, but make sure that you microwave the green (salad, as well, as cucumber, pumkin, spinach) in some water than feed them.

If there is any leftover in the morning, remove immediately, otherwise water quality will deteriorate rapidly.


----------

